# DIY CO2 Question



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

: it might b a sto0pid question but is there anything u can use instead of yeast in a DIY co2 system? :withstup:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

not that I know of , Daimon...yeast and sugar ferment and give off the co2 as a by product.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Correct. Yeast eat sugar to produce OH. Co2 is a by product. There are probably other ways to produce co2 but they are most likely not economically viable for a DIY system.


----------

